# Table A7 - what does that mean?



## daveismycat (27 April 2011)

Numpty question of the day...

What on earth is table A7?  I'm hopefully off to do some show jumping tonight and haven't a clue what the format is.  Not that I'm expecting a clear round  but is this when you carry on and jump off straight after, or do you wait until everyone else has jumped?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Weezy (27 April 2011)

SOrry, it is early and I am stressed with the kids - A7 is when you come back afterwards and do the JO...dur


----------



## flyingfeet (27 April 2011)

Yep A7 is the boring one where you have to wait hours and then do the jump off!


----------



## measles (27 April 2011)

Ditto the others.   All clears go into a drawn order jump off over a shortened and heightened track.


----------



## daveismycat (27 April 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ArcticFox (27 April 2011)

Table a1
first round - not against the clock
second round - not against the clock, those placed equal either go into another jump off or divide the prize money - all jump offs are not against the clock.

table a4
one round - against the clock
all places on faults and time

table A6
first round - not against the clock
those clear must go immediately to the jump off section of the course
Jump off round - not against the clock, those equal divide the prize money

table A7
first round - not against the clock
second round - against the clock, placed on faults and time

two phase - 
round one - time limit two minutes
round two - the two phases run without interruption, no halting in between rounds
competitors not penalised in the first round to continue into second, (they usually ring the bell)

single phase - faults to be accumulated over boths sections, second section against the clock (you could have the first fence and still jump off as the faults will carry over)


there are a couple of other tables, you can get them off the bsja website.  but these are the most commonly used although its been a long time since I did a A1 and A6!

Cx


----------



## daveismycat (27 April 2011)

Wow, thanks C, I'll never need to ask a numpty SJ question again!


----------



## ArcticFox (27 April 2011)

I should have put that they usually ring the bell in the two phase if you aren't clear by the start of the jump off,  best thing to do is keep jumping unless the bell rings!

Numpty questions are welcome, these are the only ones I can answer


----------

